# Slide ED & Monarch Plus



## delicious (18. September 2011)

Hi,

ich habe vor, mir einen Monarch Plus Dämpfer in mein Slide zu bauen. Es gibt aber ja 6 verschiedene Versionen des Dämpfers: low/mid/high compression und das jeweils in low oder high volume ...

High volume soll ja einen lineareren Ferderungsverlauf hervorrufen, allerdings low volume eine stärkere Endprogression. Am Slide ist das ja immer mal wieder Thema, obwohl der Monarch an sich nicht durchrauschen soll ... Notfalls könnte man ja auch nachträglich recht einfach das Volumen verkleinern, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe.

Anhand dieser Tabelle kann man sich die Kompression abhängig von der Federungskennlinie und dem Übersetzungsverhältnis herraussuchen:

http://www.bike-components.de/download/monarch_vivid/monarch_plus.pdf

Das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist knapp 2,81, nur wie ist denn die Kennlinie?

Bin da wirklich überfragt ... 

Kann mir einer helfen?


Zu mir: Mit ganzer Montur sinds sicher 95 kg, große Sprünge mache ich nicht, Naturtrails schwieriger & schneller ist eher meins.


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (21. Oktober 2011)

Nimm den tune mid (im Forum hat jemand alle Tunes getestet und meinte mid und high wäre kein merklicher unterschid festzustellen.), den hab ich auch beim rt3 HV, da kommt das Rad gut raus, wenn du mal nen sprung hast. Fühlt sich auf jeden Fall besser an wie beim Fox rp23.dafur empfinde ich es etwas zäher, das wird aber an den neuen super engen Buchsen liegen, die sich noch weiten.
Weiterhin positiv: fühlt sich nach mehr fw an + wippt weniger

Laut* Radon* ist das *übersetzungsverhaltnis 2,8*. Ich hab aber auch festgestellt, dass laut *biketest* nur ein fw von *155mm/57mm* besteht was dann *2,7193* oder so ergibt. Denke aber das man das vernachlässigen kann.

Falls der rc3 ohne anschlagen am unterrohr reinpasst gib mir bitte bescheid und mach bitte gleich ein Foto dazu
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolbenpapst (27. Oktober 2011)

delicious schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe vor, mir einen Monarch Plus Dämpfer in mein Slide zu bauen. Es gibt aber ja 6 verschiedene Versionen des Dämpfers: low/mid/high compression und das jeweils in low oder high volume ...
> 
> ...



Ichh hoffe, dass Dir bewusst ist, dass du dann dein Unterrohr kaltverformen musst, da sonst das piggy back bei vollem Einfedern kollidiert!!!
ich fahre ihn jedenfalls als Tune mid/mid in der HV Variante.
Bin damit sehr zufrieden, musste wohl mit dem Luftkammer-Tuning-Set  den Dämpfer ein wenig progressiver gestalten, was aber wunderbar geklappt hat! Bin damit sehr zufrieden und finde das Setup persönlich viel besser, als mit dem Fox Kram!
Gruß


----------



## delicious (28. Oktober 2011)

Wow,

das Teil ist so fett? Auch wenn du das piggy bag oben hast??

Wie hast du das gelöst? Hast du ein pic?

@Milchbubi Danke für die Antwort. Denke auch ich werde mir mal mid holen, könnte man ja ändern.
Nur das mit dem unterrohr gefällt mir nicht ...

Gruß


----------



## Kolbenpapst (28. Oktober 2011)

Anhang anzeigen 219318


delicious schrieb:


> Wow,
> 
> das Teil ist so fett? Auch wenn du das piggy bag oben hast??
> 
> ...




Soo fett ist das jetzt auch nicht, im Gegensatz zum DHX Air oder dem Rocco, aber bei dem Rahmen ist es halt schwierig!
Hat mich auch ganz schön angekotzt, man hätte sich jaa schon bei der Konstruktion überlegen können, dass MTBler gerne mal was ändern. Aber vielleicht war das ja auch extra so, damit man beim RP23 bleibt 
Das Problem habe ich ganz einfach gelöst, indem ich mit Hammer und dem passenden Meissel (vorne nicht spitz  ) eine gewollte kerbfreie Delle ins unterrohr gechmiedet habe. Sehe da persönlich keinerlei Problem. Das FTM ist zwar ein wenig geschwächt, aber das Maximale Biegemoment liegt eh nicht an der Stelle und Zug/Druck Kräfte interressiert ja eh nur der Querschnitt. Zudem wird die eingeleitete Dämpferkraft auch erst dahinter aufgenommen und ins "Gelenk" (Stelle wo Oberrohr, Sitzrohr und Kettenstrebe zusammen laufen) geschickt.
Zudem hat man an der Stelle, wo das FTM durch die Delle geschwächt ist, auch noch das Gefüge durchs Schmieden verdichtet. Also aus meiner Sicht ist die ganze Sache ziemlich Problemlos! Nur halt für Ästheten nicht die schönste Sache, aber frage mich auch, warum man nicht schon in der Produktion des Unterrohrs, nicht mal kurz mit ner Presse an die Stelle geht und dem Kunden dadurch vielmehr Spielraum gibt. Denn Spielen tuen wir ja bekanntlich gerne 

Entschuldige die Bildqualität, aber hab nur ne schlechte Handykamera!

Gruß


----------



## delicious (28. Oktober 2011)

Danke fürs Bild. Ich hätte jetzt echt gedacht, der passt da problemlos rein. 

So werde ich das allerdings nicht realisieren, den Rahmen will ich nicht bearbeiten, könnte es auch gar nicht ...

Echt schade. Muß ich mir was neues überlegen ...


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (28. Oktober 2011)

die delle ist doch halb so wild
da passiert wirklich nix.

schnall einfach nen fetten Gummi an den dämpfer und der macht sich seine delle selbst, wenn du ihn auf 5 bar aufpumpst einmal ordentlich einfederst. 

Ich fahr meinen Rahmen auch grad mit nem 216/63mm (knapp 176mm = 2,8*63) Dämpfer und hab unten die aufnahme abgeflext und das Loch versetzt.

Hoffe das morgen mein 222/66mm Dämpfer ankommt, damit ich nochmal etwas mehr federweg am Slide ED probieren kann.
(knapp 185mm Federweg )

**** Achja und an jeden SLIDE ED fahrer der WELT: kauft euch einen Rock Shox Monarch High Volume 2011/2012 mit Tune M/M --->>> arbeitet super mit dem slide ed Rahmen. 
weniger wippen, einfach etwas straffer, kein durchrauschen und funktioniert einfach perfekt durch das Dual Flow System. ****


----------



## Icetiger212 (30. Oktober 2011)

kannst du maln Bildvon machen?


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (31. Oktober 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1006838

meine Bohrung (12-13mm) ist minimal zu weit oben gewesen, weshalb ich jetzt eine außerzentrische Buchse verwende

*Loch ist ca. 14 - 15mm versetzt*

das mitn 222mm Dämpfer hat bisher nicht geklappt. mir wurde wieder ein 216 gesendet, weil die verkäufer die zahl aufn dämpfer ne lesen konnten


----------



## Magierer (31. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, ich habe deine PN-Frage erst gestern gelesen, sehe aber, dass du auch ohne meine Antwort gut klar gekommen bist .
Die Variante mit der Delle habe ich mich auch nicht richtig getraut und darum ja nur den Monarch ohne PB und ca. 14 mm nach unten versetzter Bohrung eingebaut.
Zwischenzeitlich hab ich den Vanilla RC (nicht Van, weil dessen Piggyback auch zu gross wäre) getestet und ebenfalls für (sehr) gut befunden .
Mittlerweile fahre ich mit einem Manitou Swinger 3 Way SPV (ohne PB und gibts neu nicht mehr) und Titanfeder rum. Bin ich ähnlich zufrieden, wie mit dem Fox vorher, ist aber nochmals leichter (nur ca. 300 gr. mehr als der Monarch).
Übrigens: hast du auch mal den Fw des Hinterbaus ohne Dämpfer von unterem bis oberem Anschlag gemessen?


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (1. November 2011)

Also meiner rechnung sollte der maximale fw bei 196 mm liegen 70x2,8 liegen, also mit nem 222 stahlfederdämpfer. Ich hab aber auch die iscg aufnahme entfernt, damit ein längerer Dämpfer passt. Zum Test hab ich mir jetzt nen van rc 222 bestellt. 
Leider ist nen dhx Air ja zu lang am pb, auch wenn die Kappe ab ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milchbubi1987 (1. November 2011)

achja, hast du den manitou nur wegen gewicht eingebaut?

wie findest du überhaupt das fahren mit den stahlfedern
ich stehe total auf air und wollte es nur mal fürn federweg probieren
ansonsten ist der monarch echt der knaller im rahmen und ich würde womöglich aus gewichtsgründen sowieso wieder zu dem zurück wechseln. aber die 196mm reizen mich einfach so, dass ich den van rc mal bestellt hab


----------



## Magierer (1. November 2011)

den Manitou hab ich gewählt wegen: 1. Bauart (ohne PB), 2. Funktion (mit SPV gegen Wippen), 3. Gewicht, 4. Preis (45 USD), 5. passende Titanfeder dazu (120 USD).
Der Grund für Stahlfeder war hauptsächlich das Verhalten auf ruppigen Strecken mit schnell aufeinander folgenden Schlägen, wo mein Monarch 4 nicht mehr ganz mitkam und das Verhalten des Hinterbaus ziemlich nervös wurde.
Ansonsten war und bin ich mit dem Luft-Monarch sehr zufrieden.
Für mich ist nicht nur die reine Grösse des Fw, sondern auch die "Qualität" wichtig .
Hat der Van den kleineren PB wie der DHX Air?


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (1. November 2011)

ich habs mal im laden gemessen.
alle DHX haben so ca. 11-11,5cm von mitte oberen auge zum ende des PB
und der Van ca. 10cm 

die RS haben alle ca. 10,5-11cm
der Vanilla soll auch 10cm haben wie der van, deshalb mein versuch mi dem Van R

deinen manitou hatte ich auch schon mal in 222 bestellt nur habe ich die sache dann storniert, weil der nur 63mm haben soll

und Zwecks Qualität: da bin ich voll deiner meinung, aber ich wollte einfach nur mal gucken obs überhaupt gut funktioniert, vom ansprechen usw und dann endgültig entscheiden.
aber wie schon gesagt 196mm reizen schon stark und bringen mich etwas näher an den traum vom LITEVILLE 901 mit 200mm  (muss eben solang das Radon herhalten mit maximaler ausbaustufe)


*EDIT:* ich war grad nochmal draußen und hab festgestellt das ich den dämpfer behalten werde, weil er top funktioniert, nicht durschlägt und leicht ist. deshalb werd ich mir den test mit nem sau schweren stahlfederdämpfer sparen.

falls jemand mal nen VIVID Air in 200/57 oder 222/70 einbaut (verkehrt rum) sagt mir bescheid  der wäre dann wirklich mal interessant.
laut ner technischen zeichnung ist der Ausgleichsbehälter des VIVID Airs von mitte auge bis ende 10,65cm --> könnte also gehn. eventuell eben mit kleiner delle
*EDIT2:* ***ACHTUNG*** VIVID AIR wird nicht passen, weil dieser 58mm breit ist und mein aktueller VAN R nur 50mm und der gerade so passt.
des Weiteren braucht man definitiv eine Delle im Rahmen damit der Vivid AIR passt. --> die Delle wird nur so groß sein müssen, dass dies eventuell nicht so vorteilhaft für das Unterohr ist.
Der Van R passt quasi auf den Millimeter vllt. 1mm Abstand --> dessen länge ist 10cm von mitte oberer Bohrung bis ende ausgleichsbehälter


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (4. November 2011)

@ Magierer

Wieviel sag hast du beim Monarch und welchen Luftdruck fährst du/ bist du gefahren?

Ich wiege ohne ausrüstung 90kg und hab 30% sag bei 15-16Bar.
und würde gern mit weniger Sag fahren, aber da wird mir der dämpfer zu hart.

beim fox hatte ich in der stadt auch 16bar und im gelände ca 14-15bar und hatte nur 15-20% Sag.

Achja und was mich noch interessiert, wo du den DHX Air gefahren bist, hattest du da die Dämpferaufnahme schon auf 216/63 umgebaut?


----------



## Magierer (5. November 2011)

Ich fuhr den Monarch mit ca. 25 % sag bei ca. 9,5 bar und meinem Gewicht von ca. 75 kg. Beim RP23 hatte ich mit selbem Druck auch weniger sag, aber zu wenig (oder keine) Progression - darum ja auch der Wechsel.
Der DHX Air war auch schon 216/63 mm mit der Bohrung nach unten versetzt (Foto in meinem Album).


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (5. November 2011)

hab jetzt doch den VAN R 222/70 da und eingebaut. (Tretlagerhöhe mit der Boxxer 38cm bzw. 36cm unterkante rahmen)
geht super nen milimeter vorm anstoßen aber er passt 
und man hat das gefühl von endlos federweg.

es ist eine 400er Feder drin die super weich ist, aber für mein gewicht hol ich mir ne 450er
ansonsten absolut ober geil das teil

Achtung: Wippe steht erst sehr steil, aber wenn man drauf sitzt ist es nicht anders wie mitn Fox original Dämpfer --> sollte keine großen Probleme machen, da der Dämpfer ja sowieso tiefer drin sitzt.

ich werd heute und morgen ne ausfahrt machen und mal gucken wies läuft

achja und 196mm am SLIDE ED ist geil


*EDIT:*
bin jetzt 60km gefahren
also man sucht wirklich jede Welle und drückt den Dämpfer schön rein.
es macht einfach riesen spass und funktioniert absolut genial.
hätte gedacht es macht mehr probleme, aber der dämpfer geht schön geschmeidig durch

natürlich ist das gewicht weniger cool, aber der spass ist es wert, da kann auch der Monarch RT3 nicht mithalten  (ist aber vernünftiger, für die die aufs gewicht achten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magierer (5. November 2011)

Na siehste, wie ein Stahlfederdämpfer Spass machen kann ...
Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## bodymilk (7. November 2011)

Milchbubi1987 schrieb:


> hab jetzt doch den VAN R 222/70 da und eingebaut. (Tretlagerhöhe mit der Boxxer 38cm bzw. 36cm unterkante rahmen)
> geht super nen milimeter vorm anstoßen aber er passt
> und man hat das gefühl von endlos federweg.
> 
> ...




Hi Milchbubi1987,

könntest Du eventuell mal ein oder zwei schöne Bilder posten??

Danke und Gruß,
bodymilk


----------



## Eisbein (7. November 2011)

ohja, bitte auch von der verschobenen dämpfer aufnahme!


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (7. November 2011)

hier mal zwei Bilder wies aussieht.
ungefedert (Wippe ist nicht gerade --> ca. 3mm Dämpferhub geknickt) 
und mit etwas druck aufn sattel

also ich hab mit der 400er Feder 2cm Sag also knapp 30% ohne Rucksack und ausrüstung


hab übrigens mal die geometriedaten von meinem Radon mit denen vom Liteville 901 (MK1) abgeglichen, dass hat eine tretlagerhöhe von 385mm (180mm Gabel) und einen Radstand von rund 1160mm --> meins 1175mm
--> ich denke mal so könnt ihr euch auch vorstellen, dass es wirklich fahrbar ist.

*Liebe Nachahmer bedenkt bitte, dass der Rahmen mit einer Boxxer (wie bei mir) sicherlich keine monströsen Drops aushält (1-2m höhe hab ich mit der Boxxer getestet (95kg Fahrergewicht incl. kompletter Schutzkleidung [Vollhelm, Beinschoner, Protektorjacke und Halskrause])), und wirklich nur zum super enduro bzw. schnellen DH genutzt werden sollte. --> ähnlich den Scott Genius (185mm) oder Cannondale Claymore (180mm) Modellen.*


----------



## Xillber (7. November 2011)

Danke Milchbubi1987 für die Infos. Der DHX RC 4 passt glaub ich dann nicht. 
Möchte auch nen anderen Dämpfer verbauen !! Da der RP 23 gerne Durchschlägt.


----------



## Magierer (7. November 2011)

krass !


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (7. November 2011)

also der einzigste funktionierende dämpfer ist meines wissens der Van R/RC, weil der eben die 10cm beim Ausgleichsbehälter hat

alle anderen die ich gemessen und beschrieben habe sind länger

aber auf jedenfall passt der Van sehr gut ins rad vom ansprechen besser wie der fox und schlägt bei mir mit der feder zwar durch aber da braucht man schon rohe gewalt  bzw. nen schönen drop

und zum monarch möchte ich nochwas sagen
der federt einerseits echt besser wie der fox, aber da man mehr sag hat ist im prinzip theoretisch der 216mm dämpfer ja auch nahezu sinnlos, weil der extra hub verloren geht. insgesamt reduziert er aber das durchschlagen deutlich und fühlt sich nach mehr an, weil es durch den extra hub+sag einfach noch fluffiger wird.

abschließend muss ich derzeit sagen, dass ich definitiv immer zum van r greifen würde, da dieser vorallem zusammen mit der Boxxer 11 WC die allerbeste und gleichmäßigste Performance bietet und ein schön ausbalanciertes Bike schafft.


----------



## Magierer (7. November 2011)

danke für deine detaillierten Angaben. Ich würde auch auf jeden Fall keinen RP23 mehr in diesem Rahmen verwenden wollen.
Übrigens: Sag ist ja auch Federweg - halt einfach fürs Ausfedern in Bodenvertiefungen. Somit ist dieser Hub keinesfalls "verloren", sondern trägt - wie du treffend beschreibst - zum fluffigen Fahrgefühl mit genügend Reserven bei (im Gegensatz zu demjenigen mit dem RP23).
Mehr Dämpferhub, vor allem in Verbindung mit Stahlfeder ist auf jeden Fall ein Gewinn im Slide ED ...


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (7. November 2011)

stimme zu


----------



## FlorianDue (8. November 2011)

Ich hab es leider noch nicht genau verstanden.
Hab auch Probleme mit dem Rp23 , würde auch was neues testen, will aber auf keine Fall was am Rahmen ändern.
Dann passt kein anderer Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milchbubi1987 (8. November 2011)

im prinzip ist jeder dämpfer mit ausgleichsbehälter tabu, wenn du den rahmen nicht änderst. ob der Van R dann rein passt kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, aber möglich ist es natürlich, wenn Kolbenpapst nen Monarch RC3 mit ner Beule reinbekommt, sollte der Van passen.


----------



## Magierer (8. November 2011)

CRxflo schrieb:


> Ich hab es leider noch nicht genau verstanden.
> Hab auch Probleme mit dem Rp23 , würde auch was neues testen, will aber auf keine Fall was am Rahmen ändern.
> Dann passt kein anderer Dämpfer?



Grundsätzlich passt jeder (Luft-) Dämpfer mit Länge 200 und Hub 57 mm - ohne Ausgleichsbehälter (piggyback), z. B. eben ein RockShox Monarch, Manitou "irgendwas", X-Fusion (?), usw. ...
Ausnahme ist der Fox Van mit Stahlfeder, dessen Behälter kürzer ist wie die der restlichen (bekannten) Dämpfer - wie Milchbubi1987 vorher schon erwähnt hat.
Somit gibt es sicher mind. 3 oder mehr Alternativen zum Fox RP23.
Beispiele:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-High-Volume-Daempfer-2011-Tune-B::23875.html
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Van-RC-Performance-Daempfer-2012::27582.html
http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/pro...83_Marzocchi---Daempfer-Roco-Air-Lo-2012.html
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...6220d4/s/BOS-VIP-R-Air-Daempfer-Mod-2012.html
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...rch-4-2-Daempfer-Tune-B-schwarz-Mod-2010.html
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ox-Monarch-RT3-HV-Daempfer-Tune-Mod-2012.html


----------



## biker0007 (8. Dezember 2011)

@Milchbubi1987
könntest du mal ein Bild von dem ganzen Bike hochladen?
Ich spiele nämlich mit dem gedanken mir ein slide ed zuzulegen und bin gespannt wie das ganze mit ner Boxxer und nem Fox Van aussieht.


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (8. Dezember 2011)

einmal mit Totem
dann wo ich keinen Dämpfer hatte
und der rest


----------



## biker0007 (9. Dezember 2011)

geiles bike ;'D


----------



## Eisbein (10. Dezember 2011)

ne boxer fahren und dann die billigen fat alberts. passt vorn und hinten nicht zusammen.
ebenso halt ich die boxxer für mehr als fragwürdig...

aber gut, soll jeder seine eigene suppe löffeln!


----------



## Xillber (10. Dezember 2011)

Sieht doch gut aus das Bike wenn er viel im Bikepark unterwegs ist lohnt sich die Boxxer...

jedem das seine !!!


----------



## Icetiger212 (10. Dezember 2011)

ich denke auch, das der Rahmen nicht für ne Boxxer ausgelegt ist... Zumal wie soll das Harmonieren, 160mm hinten und 200mm vorn. Ausser die Boxxer ist getravvelt, sieht aber nicht so aus.


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (10. Dezember 2011)

der rahmen ist hochgetravelt auf 160mm - 176mm (216/63) - 196mm (222/70) hinten deshalb harmoniert das sehr gut, aber selbst mit 160mm ging es ausgesprochen gut, nur das es eben manchmal hinten etwas schneller durchgeschlagen hat, was aber mit dem fox sowieso normal ist/war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (11. Dezember 2011)

kann mir nicht vorstellen das der rahmen für den db gabel freigegeben ist. die belastungen im steuerrohrbereich sind enorm bei dem fw. das kann auf dauer nicht halten. beim hinterbau stellt sich die frage wie der die 196mm federweg nutzen kann, da schlägt mit sicherheit der reifen vorher am sitzrohr an. von der tretlagerhöhe, der stelzigen optik und dem wahrscheinlich verschlechterten fahrverhalten ganz zu schweigen. 
insgesamt sehr fragwürdiges tuning. ein anderer auf diesen federweg angepasster rahmen hätte wohl mehr effekt, als einen 160mm tourer auf ein dh setup aufzublasen....


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (11. Dezember 2011)

ich verstehe ja die bedenken, aber es muss sich jetzt nicht jeder aufregen wie sinnlos usw das ist. wer es machen will kanns nachmachen und wer es bescheuert findet ohne es gefahren zu sein, der lässt es eben.

auf jeden fall kann ich sagen, dass das 1,5 Steuerrohr einen sehr steifen eindruck macht und ich sowieso nur sehr selten größere Drops (weit über 1-2m höhe) mache.

zwecks anschlagen: natürlich schlägt hinten nix an, sonst würde ich es ja nicht fahren

und zur geometrie kann ich nur sagen fast identisch mitn Liteville 901 MK1


----------



## Eisbein (12. Dezember 2011)

liteville ist keine referenz!

er mag ja steif wirken, aber die rohre sind schon recht dünn, speziell am hinterbau hätte ich da mit der dauerhaltbarkeit so meine bedenken. Vor allem wenn du es dem entsprechend bewegst.

wegen der geo, naja ein angleset hätte es sicher auch getan, dazu eine totem oder ein 170 lyrik wäre doch völlig ausreichen. Das ist halt kein DH rahmen und wird es durch aufblasen der federwege auch nicht.


----------



## henne123 (9. Januar 2012)

passt der van r/rc jetzt OHNE Beule rein ? tut mir leid wenn ich der dritte bin der fragt aber das für mich noch nicht so klar rübergekommen 

mfg
henne123


----------



## Xillber (9. Januar 2012)

ja der  van r/rc passt ohne Beule rein.


----------



## henne123 (11. Januar 2012)

hat sich geklärt, sorry fürs posting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~joe~ (22. April 2012)

Wie ist denn die Einbaulänge und HUB des RP23 beim Slide ED?
Und welchen Van braucht ich denn genau?Da gibts ja auch die verschiedensten Einbaulängen etc...Und muss ich denn auch beim verwenden des Van die Standard Aufnahme des Rahmens absägen wie Milchbubbi, weil darauf hab ich eig kein Bock ^^'


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (23. April 2012)

200/57
Und du brauchst nen van rc


----------



## ~joe~ (23. April 2012)

Der rp23 hat dann 200/50 oder wie?
Und die 200/57 sind die Masse vom Van RC ohne das ich da was verändern müsste? (also Delle im Rahmen, Aufnahmenversetzen oder sonst sowas)
Bei was fürn FW würde man dann mit dem van rc 200/57 landen?Weil ich kenn das Übersetzungsverhältnis des Rahmens ja nich, weiß das hier zufällig jemand?


----------



## delicious (23. April 2012)

Hi,

der RP23 hat auch 200/57, jedenfalls im ED.

Im AM sinds imho 200/50 ...

Das gesamte Übersetzungsverhältnis ist einfach 160/57 = 2,8. 

Ob der Hinterbau jetzt aber degressiv/progressiv oder flach konstruiert ist weiss ich auch nicht ... mit dem RP23 verhält er sich ja gerade nicht progressiv, was viele hier bemängeln.


----------



## ~joe~ (23. April 2012)

Ah cool das würde dann ja beudeutet das der Van ohne irgendwelche korrekturen reinpasst.Und der hat dann ja sicher auch die gleichen 160mm FW wie der rp nur halt schön linear oder?!


----------



## Icetiger212 (23. April 2012)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Ah cool das würde dann ja beudeutet das der Van ohne irgendwelche korrekturen reinpasst.Und der hat dann ja sicher auch die gleichen 160mm FW wie der rp nur halt schön linear oder?!



Meines Wissens passt kein Stahlfeder ins Slide ED. weil der teller von der Feder nicht unten rein geht...... lieber DHX5.0 Air (auch nur mit diversen Modifikationen)
bzw n RS Monarch RC3. Der hat n kleiners Piggy!! Nix rumsagen, beulen o.ä.....


----------



## Hans (23. April 2012)

Hallo,

hab mir einen Slide Ed Rahmen gesteigert, ohne Dämpfer.
Ich hab einen Fox Rp 23 HV Boostvalve Tune 200, Rebound Tune M in meinem jetzigen Rahmen und will diesen nehmen - passt der von den Werten. Länge 200/57 passt auf jeden fall.
Welcher Dämpfer ist den im ED Serie?

und falls jemand die Maße der Buchsen und Schrauben hat, bin ich auch nicht böse 

Danke

Hans


----------



## Icetiger212 (23. April 2012)

RP23 HVBoost Valve Tune M. wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1036/fox.html

am besten Direkt bei HS fragen, die geben recht schnell Auskunft!


----------



## Hans (23. April 2012)

gute Idee - Danke


----------



## Magierer (23. April 2012)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens passt kein Stahlfeder ins Slide ED. weil der teller von der Feder nicht unten rein geht...... lieber DHX5.0 Air (auch nur mit diversen Modifikationen)
> bzw n RS Monarch RC3. Der hat n kleiners Piggy!! Nix rumsagen, beulen o.ä.....



Hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/977519 sieht man ziemlich klar, dass ein Federteller bei der serienmässigen Federbeinaufnahme (ca. 12 mm höher) unten problemlos Platz hat. Hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/961006 ein eingebauter Vanilla RC (Vorgänger vom Van RC) - funktioniert ebenfalls ohne Abänderungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (24. April 2012)

Das ist aber auch n alter Van. Hat der die Selben Masse wie ein aktueller. Ist trotzdem ne enge Kiste damit...


----------



## Magierer (24. April 2012)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch n alter Van. Hat der die Selben Masse wie ein aktueller. Ist trotzdem ne enge Kiste damit...



Hier mal ein paar Zitate von Milchbubi1987 (hoffe, du bist einverstanden damit .. ) - 2 Seiten weiter vorne:

"_ich habs mal im laden gemessen.
alle DHX haben so ca. 11-11,5cm von mitte oberen auge zum ende des PB
und der Van ca. 10cm
die RS haben alle ca. 10,5-11cm
der Vanilla soll auch 10cm haben wie der van, deshalb mein versuch mit dem Van R_"
"_geht super nen milimeter vorm anstoßen aber er passt
und man hat das gefühl von endlos federweg._"
"_Der Van R passt quasi auf den Millimeter vllt. 1mm Abstand --> dessen länge ist 10cm von mitte oberer Bohrung bis ende ausgleichsbehälter_"
"_also der einzigste funktionierende dämpfer ist meines wissens der Van R/RC, weil der eben die 10cm beim Ausgleichsbehälter hat
alle anderen die ich gemessen und beschrieben habe sind länger
aber auf jedenfall passt der Van sehr gut ins rad vom ansprechen besser wie der fox und schlägt bei mir mit der feder zwar durch aber da braucht man schon rohe gewalt bzw. nen schönen drop_"
"


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (24. April 2012)

Ja, die Maße sollten alle gleich sein  jeder der Van Dämpfer auch der aktuellste haben vom oberen Auge bis auf höhe des Ausgleichsbehälters eine Länge von 10cm  deshalb passt es ja gerade so  wichtig ist nur wenn du unten am Rahmen spielst, wie auf dem Foto, versuch das Loch so weit wie möglich vorn zu bohren, damit du hinten genug abstand hast und ne am Rahmen kratzt. --> bei mir muss die feder in einer ganz bestimmten stellung stehen da hat sie vllt 0,5-1 mm mehr abstand zum rahmen  ob der 200/57 mit ausgleichsbehälter passt hat meines wissens noch keiner porbiert oder hier gepostet ODER?


----------



## Icetiger212 (24. April 2012)

Magierer schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Zitate von Milchbubi1987 (hoffe, du bist einverstanden damit .. ) - 2 Seiten weiter vorne:
> 
> "_ich habs mal im laden gemessen.
> alle DHX haben so ca. 11-11,5cm von mitte oberen auge zum ende des PB
> ...



Danke, ich bin die ganze Zeit vom DHX ausgegangen....


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Mai 2012)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens passt kein Stahlfeder ins Slide ED. weil der teller von der Feder nicht unten rein geht...... lieber DHX5.0 Air (auch nur mit diversen Modifikationen)
> bzw n RS Monarch RC3. Der hat n kleiners Piggy!! Nix rumsagen, beulen o.ä.....


Hmm, jetzt nochmal:
Passt ein Monarch RC3 2012 (das ist doch der Plus mit Piggy) in ein Slide ED 160 18" von 2011? Das ist doch 200/57?
OHNE Kaltverformung!

Danke.


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (18. Mai 2012)

nein dürfte er nicht (ohne beule), weil er die 10,5cm vom oberen auge zum unteren ende des pigy hat  wenn geht nur der van r/rc


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Mai 2012)

Danke. Die Aussage von Icetiger212 hat mich verwirrt.

Der 2012er ist von den Abmaßen wie der 2011er? Ich finde bei RockShox keine technischen Zeichnungen auf der Webseite. 

Zweiter Teil:
Ich wiege 75-80kg in Montur. Tunes für den RT3? Mal nen Meter Drop, wenns ein wenig wippelt egal. Sonsts S2 Trail.


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (18. Mai 2012)

also ich hatte den medium tune drin --> hab ich glaube auch irgendwo geschrieben  hatte damals gelesen das der unterschied zwischen medium und high ne groß sein soll bzw ne wirklich gegeben --> aber dafür übernehm ich keine haftung --> derjenige hatte eben alle verglichen  mein größtes Prblem bei dem RT3 war das er relativ weit einsackt --> aber ich hab auch vorn ne boxxer und wiege mit ausrüstung sicher ~95kg wenn das reicht   probiers einfach aus welcher am besten in den rahmen passt aber prinzipiell hab ich lieber bei nem sprung den ich sowieso nicht ständig mache nen saftes anschlagen beim dämpfer als wenn die kiste so hart ist das ich vom federweg nur 50% nutze und das hinterrad hüpft wenn ich mal durchn wald radl.


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (18. Mai 2012)

achja uind die dämpfermaße sind zwischen 2011 und 2012 alle gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~joe~ (19. Mai 2012)

So Heut erste Runde mit Umbau auf Fox Van Dämpfer und ging extrem gut, vorallem für härte Gangart extrem zu empfehlen.Und in der 200/57 Ausführung auch ohne jegliche Rahmenveränderung fahrbar...


----------



## hasardeur (27. Mai 2012)

Hat schon mal jemand den MZ Roco probiert? Eine etwas teurere Variante wäre der BOS Vipr. Beide ohne PiggyPack, wobei der BOS bei Bestellung immer von Werk aus passend auf die Kennlinie der Hinterbau-Kinematik geshimmt wird.


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (27. Mai 2012)

Also wenn du kannst probier's aus oder eben im Laden einfach messen

Ich denke wir sind alle für neue andere Vorschläge dankbar


----------



## hasardeur (27. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, würde ich es tun. War aber nur als Frage/Anregung gemeint 

Ich lese her nur mit, weil ich mir in Kürze ein Enduro zulegen werde und das Slide noch ein Kandidat ist.


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (27. Mai 2012)

Also ich kann es nur empfehlen war letztes wochenende wieder auf hometrail unterwegs es fährt sich einfach Weltklasse. Es ist schluckfteudig und agil zugleich. Für Sprünge hab ich immernoch Bedenken, weil ich recht schwer bin und es von der rahmenkonstru etwas mehr Richtung AM geht. Aber bisher läuft da Ding nach einigen 1000km immernoch ohne Probleme trotz meiner umbauten  falls du sehr viele Sprünge (hoch und weit ins flat) machen willst, dann wurde ich dir zu etwas robusteren und mehr hecklastigen Raten, weil das slide eine sehr zentrale Sitzposition hat, die für Touren gemacht ist. Bei mir kann's auch an der Gabel liegen, die bügelt zwar alles weg, kippt aber schnell nach vorn (ungutes fluggefühl-->vllt sind andere da anderer Meinung). Beim eigentlich dh geht es jedoch perfekt und Ultra sicher den Berg runter. 

Naja ich kann das slide nur weiter empfehlen und werde definitiv wieder eins kaufen


----------



## Icetiger212 (29. Mai 2012)

Milchbubi1987 schrieb:


> Also ich kann es nur empfehlen war letztes wochenende wieder auf hometrail unterwegs es fährt sich einfach Weltklasse. Es ist schluckfteudig und agil zugleich. Für Sprünge hab ich immernoch Bedenken, weil ich recht schwer bin und es von der rahmenkonstru etwas mehr Richtung AM geht. Aber bisher läuft da Ding nach einigen 1000km immernoch ohne Probleme trotz meiner umbauten  falls du sehr viele Sprünge (hoch und weit ins flat) machen willst, dann wurde ich dir zu etwas robusteren und mehr hecklastigen Raten, weil das slide eine sehr zentrale Sitzposition hat, die für Touren gemacht ist. Bei mir kann's auch an der Gabel liegen, die bügelt zwar alles weg, kippt aber schnell nach vorn (ungutes fluggefühl-->vllt sind andere da anderer Meinung). Beim eigentlich dh geht es jedoch perfekt und Ultra sicher den Berg runter.
> 
> Naja ich kann das slide nur weiter empfehlen und werde definitiv wieder eins kaufen




Dh Bikes haben auch Zentrale Sitzpositionen, Wenn du beim Springen ein Überschlaggefühl hast, probier es mal mit einem Kürzerem Vorbau und breiterem Lenker. Bringt mehr Druck aufs VR. Bzw vielleicht liegt es ja auch an deiner Technik. Fährst du mit Klickis?
 Weil im Grunde kannst mit dem Slide alles machen. Nur der FW bremst dich aus. Wildbad wirst da bestimmt net runtger kommen. Bin aberschon auf der Biker Cross und der Kärcher gefahren und des geht Bombe mit dem Ding.
Außderm springt mer net insflat, sehr starke Belastung für Bike und deine Gelenke!!  Und ich bin auch keine Fliege.... 

Du hast doch eine 36er Talas? Wenn die die zu stark wegtaucht beim bremsen, einfach mal die LS Druckstufe erhöhen. Ich fahr mit 9 klicks LSD ( von offen nach zu!!! ) Und die HSD 3 Klicks. und es läuft perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milchbubi1987 (29. Mai 2012)

also ich hab nen 760er Lenker und nen 50er Vorbau ich denke daran liegst ne

aber ich bin letztens mal nen Lapierre gefahren das war eben hecklastiger und da fühl ich mich beim fliegen wohler (nur man tritt etwas von hinten, das ist auch ne so super auf dauer)

aber wie gesagt es ist eben geschmackssache
wobei ich sowieso ungern große springe mache, weil es mich mal auf die fresse gelegt hat und ich seitdem probs mit der schulter hab
(dabei bin ich ne mal gesprungen, sondern nur soner tussi ausgewischen  )

bezüglich der talas, ich fahr ne Boxxer  und hab hinten auf ca. 196mm umgebaut --> fahrgefühl ist der hammer aufn trail --> es schluckt jede welle und durch den fox van r dämpfer hat man eine solide grundspannung um hinterbau, sodass sich das ding richtig am boden festsaugt


----------



## Icetiger212 (29. Mai 2012)

> bezüglich der talas, ich fahr ne Boxxer und hab hinten auf ca. 196mm umgebaut --> fahrgefühl ist der hammer aufn trail --> es schluckt jede welle und durch den fox van r dämpfer hat man eine solide grundspannung um hinterbau, sodass sich das ding richtig am boden festsaugt



glaubst du nicht, das genau das die Ursache ist, warum du Frontlastig bist? Weil die Geo von vorn bis hinten nicht mehr stimmt. Nicht Umsonst investieren Hersteller Zeit und Geld um ein halbwegs vernünftiges Setup für "Jedermann" zu schaffen?? Ich denk das  mit dem Umbau die Radhebungskurve dahin ist. 
Hast schon mal nach Rissen o.ä in deinem Rahmen gesucht? Slide ist doch auch recht filigran gebaut....
Ich denk da wäre n geeigneter Rahmen besser? Fährst du auch Touren damit? Was hast für ne Boxxer drin?


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (29. Mai 2012)

die geo passt so ziemlich gut

bin ja vorher mit ner totem 2step 2010 + fox rp23 gefahren und da war logischerweise der lenkwinkel etwas flacher

aber durch den umbau und die boxxer [gebrauchte WC 2011] gleicht sich das alles gut an, sodass man so ziemlich die gleiche geo wie vorher hat, nur das eben der lenkwinkel wahrscheinlich 1° flacher zum original ist und man minimal höher sitzt, was man aufn trail aber ne merkt, weil die feder beim aufsitzen sowieso erstmal einsackt.
--> bei der ersten fahrt hatte ich außerdem selbst bedenken,dass ich jetzt zu hoch sitze und sich dieses gefühl auf das fahren überträgt --> tuts aber nicht 

von daher kann ich beruhigt sagen es funktioniert defnitiv nicht schlechter als vorher eher besser was den federweg und das gefühl aufn trail betrifft [bestätigt durch andere Fahrer, die bereits beide Versionen gefahren sind]. 

Zum Thema Touren: wenn Gabelabsenkung zwingend erforderlich ist (in den Alpen), ists natürlich kacke mit 200mm bergauf (also schieben). Es gibt aber schlimmerers.
Ansonsten fahre ich meist meine Tour zum Homtrail und zurück (ca 45km) ohne Probleme (mit heftigen Anstiegen [u.a. 5km bergauf])
--> der Trail ist teilweise sehr steil (man kommt zu fuß nur etrem mühselig hinauf), steinig, wurzelbehaftet und stückweise mit engen aufeinanderfolgenden bodenwellen um die 50cm. 

Rahmen: bezüglich deiner bedenken wegen Bruchgefahr kann ich auch beruhigt sagen das bisher alles ok ist (gucke nach jeder härteren fahrt), weil ich wie gesagt eh kaum springe und da muss der rahmen bei anderen leuten sicher deutlich mehr aushalten, somal der weiche federweg ein viel weicheres und rahmen schonendes fahren ermöglicht
[hier sind sicher einige anderer Meinung ] (Sattelstütze ist aufn Trail sehr tief- stützt als zusätzlich)

(sprünge bis ca. 1m höhe sind bisher überhaupt kein problem. 
größere ca. 1,5-2m höhe im Bikepark in einen flachen hang hat das bike auch schon genommen --> ich denke die meisten unterschätzen den rahmen --> nur weil er dünn ist muss er nicht gleich brechen --> aber natürlich übertreibe ich es auch nicht, indem ich das alles jeden tag mache und das material vernichte --> da hätte ich definitv was anderes gekauft)

ich hoffe ich hab erstmal soweit alle fragen beantwortet. Ansonsten für alle die weitere Fragen haben, lest bitte den gesamten Thread und dann sollte auch alles klar sein.

Ich beende mit dem Zitat: Jeder soll seine eigene Suppe löffeln

und möchte noch erwähnen "wer einmal sein slide ED so umbaut" (wie ich), wird es ne mehr zurückbauen


----------



## Magierer (29. Mai 2012)

... dem kann ich sinngemäss (mehr Federweg, Spiral- statt Luft-Feder) voll und ganz zustimmen !


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Juni 2012)

Noch mal Nachhaken. 
Monarch plus ohne Kaltverformung am Rahmen, aber mit feilender Bearbeitung am Dämpfer. 
Möglich?


----------



## Magierer (11. Juni 2012)

siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8872501&postcount=5


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Juni 2012)

Kenne ich. Meine Frage scheinbar nicht verstanden.

Klappt es, wenn man den Piggy feilend bearbeitet OHNE Kaltverformung des Rahmens.

Rein optisch geht es da nämlich nur um wenige Millimeter.


----------



## Philippster (13. August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich weiß nicht wie aktuel das Thema noch ist....

...aber ich habe in meinem Slide ein Kindshocks KS 504 (200x57)Stahlfederdämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter eingebaut.

Funktioniert echt super und stößt nirgens an.
Also man kann ihn ohne jegliche veränderung am Rahmen verwenden.

Da ich jetzt aber ein DH habe rüste ich mein Slide wieder auf Luftdämpfer um bisschen Gewicht einsparen da ich es es nur noch für AM-Touren nutze.

Bin jetzt nur am grübeln ob ich in mein Slide AM einen 216mm Luftdämpfer einbauen kann wenn ich die Dämpferbohrungen versetze oder ob das die Geo zu krass ändert?


Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (13. August 2012)

Da du die bohrung versetzt ändert sich die GEO nicht wirklich.
Erst wenn du einen 222 Dämpfer einbaust, dann solltest du auf eine 180mm Gabel wechseln.

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Kind shox Dämpfer


----------



## Philippster (13. August 2012)

Abend,

ja stimmt. Muss nur mal nach messen ob das AM überhaupt die 64mm Hub schafft

Ich denke dann werde ich einen Monarch ohne Piggy (leider  ) verbauen.

Hat schon mal jemand Erfahungen mit dem 2.1 gemacht?
Ist günstig im Bikemarkt....

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrozenSmoke (25. November 2012)

Tschuldigung, dass ich den alten Thread hier wieder hochkrame aber ich kam einfach nicht mehr weiter.
Da der Winter jetzt kommt stehen wieder einige Veränderungswünsche bevor und da kommt wieder das klassische Thema Dämpfer.
Nachgedacht habe ich über CC DoubleBarrel Air.
Rein optisch sieht das ganz gut aus wenn man den Auslgiechsbehälter nach unten schraubt...
Was meint ihr dazu? Für 520 Euro bestellen und ausprobieren ist halt leider nicht


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. November 2012)

Also wenn ich mir den Dosendurchmesser





im Vergleich zum Monarch+ anschaue




würde ich mal tippen, dass es nichts wird.

Passt die Dose vom Durchmesser denn überhaupt im rein? Mir scheint das wird nix.

Hier gibts noch Bilder vom ED. Und natürlich in der Sig.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (29. November 2012)

Oh je habe mir immer nur den Ausgleichsbehälter angeschaut und dabei garnicht auf die Dose geachtet :/
Ich will einfach nen anderen Dämpfer im Slide, allerdings kein Stahl.
Ne Beule im Unterrohr stellt für mich einfach keine Option dar.
Naja mal sehen am Ende wirds sowieso n Van R 
Sehe gerade, dass du den Monarch drinnen hast.
Ist dort die Luftkammer via Spacer verkleinert?
Fahre im Moment leihweise einen DT Swiss und bin von diesem auch nicht ganz überzeugt.
Am liebsten wäre mir einfach das neue Slide, da könnte ich dann einen Dämpfer mit Piggy verbauen!
Habe mir leider beim Kauf des Rades um solche Angelegenheiten überhaupt keinen Kopf gemacht.
Wie konnte Radon auch nur diese Luftpumpen  (aka. RP 23 HV ) verbauen...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. November 2012)

Ja, der Monarch ist 95% ausgespachert. Kann dann mit 30% Sag fahren und hau das Ding selten durch. Meiner Meinung nach der beste Dämpfer, welcher ins ED passt. Merkliche Verbesserung gegenüber dem 23er. Ich hätte da auch gerne einen Dämpfer mit Piggy. Aktuell helfe ich mir halt mit dem HighTune und ziemlich viel Zugstufe, was merkbar weniger wird, wenn man ein wenig bolzt. Das DualFlow lässt den eigentlich überdämpften Dämpfer dann aber im er noch gut dastehen.


----------



## Icetiger212 (30. November 2012)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Oh je habe mir immer nur den Ausgleichsbehälter angeschaut und dabei garnicht auf die Dose geachtet :/
> Ich will einfach nen anderen Dämpfer im Slide, allerdings kein Stahl.
> Ne Beule im Unterrohr stellt für mich einfach keine Option dar.
> Naja mal sehen am Ende wirds sowieso n Van R
> ...







fahr Dhx 5.0. Piggy Ventil einfach ne Umdrehung rein, blaue Kappe ab. Dann läufts!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. November 2012)

Ai!
Rahmengröße?


----------



## FrozenSmoke (1. Dezember 2012)

Geile Sache! Dann steht der wohl ganz oben auf meinem Wunschzettel 
Hoffen wir mal dass es dann auch bei 16" passt..
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Icetiger212 (2. Dezember 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ai!
> Rahmengröße?



wennst mich meinst, dann ist es ne M!!! ^^  keine Ahnung was das in Zoll ist....


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja, dich meinte ich. "Ai!" war ein Ausdruck der Begeisterung das es einen Luftdämpfer mit Piggy gibt der passt.

M = 18" bei Radon.

Dummerweise ist es trotzdem ein Fox und das kommt mir nicht mehr ans Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milchbubi1987 (4. September 2013)

Hiho

nachdem ich nun schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit mit meinem Slide Umbau unterwegs bin, wollte ich euch mal wieder meine Eindrücke schildern 

was hat sich seit dem letzten Post geändert?
- ich nutze jetzt exzentrische Buchsen, um den 222/70mm Dämpfer von der Länge weiter anzupassen und erhalte somit ein tieferes Tretlager + ein gefühlt noch geringeres Losbrechmoment [der Rahmen ist unglaublich sensibel + wippt quasi überhaupt nicht]
- weiterhin habe ich ein Cane Creek Angle Set mit -1° verbaut, welches im DH die Überrollfähigkeit erhöht und ebenfalls das Tretlager ein weiteres Stück absenkt.
--> Ich sitze wieder merklich tiefer im Bike --> es hat vorher zwar nicht gestört, aber es fühlt sich dennoch sehr angenehm an
- die untere Gabelbrücke wurde so tief wie möglich eingestellt

Ansonsten kann ich nach wie vor sagen, dass ich den Umbau meines Rahmens nicht bereue -> ich bin seither z.B. ein YT Tues 200mm gefahren und werde demnächst mal mit einem GT Fury Carbon 2011 den Hometrail unsicher machen. Bisher fühlte sich kein anderes Bike so agil und bodenwellenfressend, wie mein Radon, an. Das bestätigt u.a. mein Cousin, dem die anderen Bikes gehören. 
     manchmal glaube ich, dass er nach einer fahrt etwas neidisch ist *psst* ich hab nix gesagt 
Wie dem auch sei, es macht einfach mega viel Laune das Rad immerwieder in die Kurven und Bodenwellen zu drücken oder über Steinfelder zu rasen, so dass ich das Rad einfach nicht hergeben möchte und jedem der etwas mehr in Richtung Super Enduro-light DH gehen will, den Umbau empfehlen kann.


----------



## Magierer (5. September 2013)

Hi Milchbubi

Danke für deinen detaillierten und m.M. nach sehr interessanten Bericht (mal was zur Abwechslung).
Könntest du dazu ev. aktuelle Fotos veröffentlichen? - wäre kuul


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (6. September 2013)

So hier mal ein bild vom aktuellen slide 195


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (11. September 2013)

@ Magierer

wie hoch ist dein Tretlager? (Boden - Mitte Tretlager)
meins ist 375mm -> vor dem Umbau war es ca. 380-385mm (ohne CC Angleset und exzentrische Buchsen)
wenn man bedenkt, dass bspw ein Lapierre DH922 (2013) 370mm hat, finde ich das für den Umbau gar nicht so schlecht, auch wenn DHler heutzutage zw. 340-360mm liegen

Radstand ist aktuell bei ca. 1175mm -> ohne ganz runtergeschobene Gabel bei 1180mm

achja und wenn ich ohne Ausrüstung aufn bike sitze sinkt das lager ca. 5mm unter Achshöhe (ca. 345mm) ab.


----------



## Magierer (11. September 2013)

Tretlagerhöhe ist bei meinem so ca. 355 mm nach Einbau eines exzentrischen Dämpferlagers unten (vorher ca. 360 mm).
Sehe ich auch so - das variiert bei aktuellen Bikes zwischen (extremen) 340 und 370 mm, je nach Philosophie des Herstellers und Geometrie/Einsatzzweck.
Je mehr Fw du "einbaust", desto grösser der SAG und somit die Absenkung im Fahrbetrieb. Dadurch relativiert sich natürlich der Wert bei unbelastetem Bike ...


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (12. September 2013)

jo haste recht

am ende ist das auch alles wurst, wenn es sich gut fährt.
als ich gestern unterwegs war, hab ich mich wieder wie ein kleines kind über das rad gefreut -> weil es einfach mega ist 


und sagmal was hast du mit dem Last Herb FR gemacht, auch wieder den Dämpfer umgesetzt und verlängert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magierer (12. September 2013)

jo freili - hast du das auch bemerkt 
habe beim Herb den 222 mm Dämpfer eingebaut (175 mm Fw) und da war mir das Tretlager zu hoch (ca. 255 mm). Nach dem "Tieferlegen" ist die Höhe nun ca. 245 mm und es fährt sich wunderbar


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (12. September 2013)

und warum hast du jetzt zwei enduro-freerider?


----------



## Magierer (12. September 2013)

tja ... gute frage. das Slide hat mittlerweile wieder den luftdämpfer eingebaut und die übersetzung auf uphill angepasst bekommen. mit den momentan ca. 14 kg benutze ich es als enduro/touren bike.
beim Herb hats auch vorne ne spiralfeder in der Lyrik drin, nur ein kettenblatt und wiegt ca. 15.6 kg. dadurch fährt es sich vor allem bergab traumhaft und ich nutze es hauptsächlich für gebaute strecken mit lifttransport (es lässt sich aber wenn nötig auch ganz gut aufwärts treten).
mit dieser aufteilung bin ich zurzeit ganz zufrieden


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (12. September 2013)

Als ich meins das letzte mal gewogen habe wog es 14,4kg (industriewaage)
Und ist halt fur alles geeignet -> das ist schon ne schlecht.

Ich will mir aber nächstes jahr eventuell nen trek session holen und dann mein slide für die Stadt nutzen mit nem  Luftdämpfer und ner lyrik


----------



## SlideNunner (1. Oktober 2013)

Laut Radon passt der Monarch Plus RC3  190x51 nicht in den Rahmen von 2012, desweiteren raten sie davon ab eine 200x51 normalen Dämpfer(ohne Piggy Bag)  zu verbauen.
Möglich ist es aber ^^


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (1. Oktober 2013)

Im slide ed ist ein 200/57 drin
Im slide am ein 200/51


----------



## starzi (5. November 2013)

Hey leute.

Ich hab das Slide AM 2012 mit 150/140mm und möchte jetzt gerne von Fox weg. 

Was sagt ihr zu RS Pike DP 160 und RS Monarch+ RT3 200/57?

Taugt der RT3 was oder soll ich eher den RC3 nehmen und den Rahmen einbeulen?(denke mal dass der 2014 RC3 von den Maßen gleich ist wie seine älteren Vorgänger?)

Somit hab ich dann 160/156mm Federweg!?

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Kombi?


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (5. November 2013)

ich hab eine revelation 150 DP mit DNA Dämpfung
die läuft super -> von daher für die pike ne empfehlung, weil ich noch nie stress mit RS gabel hatte bzw., wenn doch bekommste die teile überall

und zum dämpfer ist klar
der rt3 läuft schon ziemlich gut
aber der rc3 mit piggy bag wird noch besser laufen


----------



## Mithras (16. November 2013)

Uund schon eingebaut?


----------



## starzi (17. November 2013)

Ja. Hab aber zur Zeit nur Geld für den RC3 gehabt. 
Hab ihn mit den Maßen 200x57 verbaut. Musste meinen Rahmen nicht einbeulen(ca. 1mm Abstand)
Ich hab aber leider meine Probefahrt mitn Krankentaxi beendet konnte aber bis zu meinem Sturz eine wesentliche Verbesserung zum Fox feststellen. Er ist um einiges strammer macht aber bei einem Schlag gut auf. Wird mit der Zeit sicher noch geschmeidiger und das wippen ist minimal. 
Werd ihn noch ausgiebig testen und dann wieder berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (17. November 2013)

Merci, bin gespannt  Gute Besserung!


----------



## Schoberson (19. November 2013)

Moin zusammen,

gestern wurde das Silde 150 E1 (Modell 2013) geliefert. Die erste Probefahrt in der Hofeinfahrt fand ich schon recht überzeugend. Werde es hauptsächlich für Touren im Hamburger Umland nutzen, gelegentlich im Bikepark für gemäßigten FR - Abfahrten und traillastige Touren im Harz und Alpen. 

Hat noch jemand so ein Radl und wenn ja, worauf sollte ich achten? Gibt es irgendwelche Teile, wie z. B. Lager die nicht wirklich haltbar sind oder Mängel die nicht sofort ersichtlich sind? 

Bevor ich den "Boliden" durch den Wald scheuche, möchte ich kurz von Euren Erfahrung wissen, ob es für oben beschriebenen Einsatz das richtige Gerät ist und ob sich nach einiger Nutzungsdauer doch die ein oder andere Komponete verabschiedet. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Beaumont (19. November 2013)

Falscher Thread!
Der Slide Thread wär dafür vorgesehen und da bekommst du dann schon eher Antworten...


----------



## Schoberson (19. November 2013)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Falscher Thread!
> Der Slide Thread wär dafür vorgesehen und da bekommst du dann schon eher Antworten...



Stimmt, das Slide ED ist ja der Vorgänger vom Swoop und dann bin ich hier wirklich falsch. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Icetiger212 (20. November 2013)

starzi schrieb:


> Ja. Hab aber zur Zeit nur Geld für den RC3 gehabt.
> Hab ihn mit den Maßen 200x57 verbaut. Musste meinen Rahmen nicht einbeulen(ca. 1mm Abstand)
> Ich hab aber leider meine Probefahrt mitn Krankentaxi beendet konnte aber bis zu meinem Sturz eine wesentliche Verbesserung zum Fox feststellen. Er ist um einiges strammer macht aber bei einem Schlag gut auf. Wird mit der Zeit sicher noch geschmeidiger und das wippen ist minimal.
> Werd ihn noch ausgiebig testen und dann wieder berichten.



Hast mal Bilder?


----------



## Beaumont (20. November 2013)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Hast mal Bilder?



Würde mich auch stark interessieren!
Lt. einigen Aussagen hier geht sich das eigentlich nicht aus!?


----------



## starzi (20. November 2013)

Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich das 2012er Slide AM habe. 
Ist aber glaube ich der gleiche Rahmen wie das ED, oder?




Komischer Weise macht mein Dämpfer seit dem Crash komische *tock tock* Geräusche beim Ausfedern auf FIRM.


----------



## Mithras (20. November 2013)

Ums Arsch***en .. oO .. der passt ja mal sauber rein ... 

Sollte eigentlich gleich sein, da Dämpfer EBL identisch, nur der Hub ist anders... schaut aber auch immer so aus, als wäre beim AM der Drehpunkt der Wippe etwas tiefer am Rahmen angebracht .. kann aber auch auf Fotos wegen verschiedener Rahmengrößen täuschen..

Aber eigentlich war es bei den älteren Am = 200x51mm ED = 200x54mm


----------



## Icetiger212 (20. November 2013)

starzi schrieb:


> Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich das 2012er Slide AM habe.
> Ist aber glaube ich der gleiche Rahmen wie das ED, oder?
> Anhang anzeigen 262551
> 
> ...



vielleicht mal servicen? Wie war den die Belastung auf dem dämpfer? Aber ich denke es sollte dann erst am Rahmen was sein bevor was mit dem ist. 

Hast du nicht den Rahmen?
Hub ist 57mm bei dem Slide ED!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starzi (21. November 2013)

Ich vermute, dass es mein Bike überschlagen hat und vlt der Dämpfer sehr stark gestreckt wurde. Werd mal service mache und nachsehen ob alle gewinde in Ordnung sind und alle Shims am richtigen Platz sind.

Hab diesen Rahmen:

es muss sich anscheinend beim 2012 Modell während der Saison beim Hinterbau was geändert haben. Mein Dämpfer war 190x51

Wenn ihr das AM (oben) mitn ED (unten) vergleicht ändert sich klarerweise nur der Winkel der Wippe. Vlt findet ihr noch einen anderen Unterschied? 

Was ich mir noch denken kann ist, dass die Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr beim AM etwas weiter in Richtung Steuersatz verschoben ist als beim ED. Dadurch kann die Einbaulänge kürzer sein und der Dämpfer steht etwas steiler und stellt sich so beim Einfedern mehr senkrecht (also klappt oben mehr zurück) und somit hat mein Piggybag platz und beim ED nicht??

Habt ihr bei euren ED's 159mm Federweg hinten


----------



## Icetiger212 (21. November 2013)

ja 160mm


----------



## Eule- (21. Mai 2014)

starzi schrieb:


> Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich das 2012er Slide AM habe.
> Ist aber glaube ich der gleiche Rahmen wie das ED, oder?
> Anhang anzeigen 262551
> 
> ...




Wollte mir jetzt auch den neuen debon air Monarch plus holen. Welche rahmengröße hast du?  Habe ein 2012 er Radon slide ed 160 in 16" (s) 
Gab's schon Macken bei harten durchschlagen? Bin noch ein bisschen skeptisch  zur Not nehme ich aber ein wenig Material vom Agb ab sobald ich einen Querschnitt davon finde.


----------



## starzi (21. Mai 2014)

Ich hab Rahmengröße M. Ich fahr jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit mit dem Monarch + und einer Pike. Das Bike geht jetzt wie Hölle! Also der Umbau zahlt sich auf jeden Fall aus!  

Macken hab ich keine trotz einiger Durchschläge. 
Mitn abschleifen vom Piggypag wäre ich etwas vorsichtig. Der steht doch ganz schön unter Druck.


----------



## Eule- (21. Mai 2014)

starzi schrieb:


> Mitn abschleifen vom Piggypag wäre ich etwas vorsichtig. Der steht doch ganz schön unter Druck.



Mist hoffentlich passt S dann am AGB ist eine Abdeckkappe die in dem Ende vom AGB versenkt ist. Also dort sollte nur Material aus optischen Gründen sein. Hoffe ich. 
Am Besten wäre es passt einfach so

Danke für deine Infos


----------



## Mithras (21. Mai 2014)

starzi schrieb:


> Ich hab Rahmengröße M. Ich fahr jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit mit dem Monarch + und einer Pike. Das Bike geht jetzt wie Hölle! Also der Umbau zahlt sich auf jeden Fall aus!
> 
> Macken hab ich keine trotz einiger Durchschläge.
> Mitn abschleifen vom Piggypag wäre ich etwas vorsichtig. Der steht doch ganz schön unter Druck.




welches Rahmenbaujahr?.. Hab ein 2010er, Monarch plus wäre schon fett..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaumont (21. Mai 2014)

Eule- schrieb:


> Mist hoffentlich passt S dann am AGB ist eine Abdeckkappe die in dem Ende vom AGB versenkt ist. Also dort sollte nur Material aus optischen Gründen sein. Hoffe ich.
> Am Besten wäre es passt einfach so
> 
> Danke für deine Infos



Bin gespannt, würde mich auch interessieren!
Halt uns am laufenden!


----------



## starzi (21. Mai 2014)

@Eule: auf der SRAM Homepage gibts eine Wartungsanleitung in der du sehen kannst wie der AGB aufgebaut ist. 1-2mm dürften kein Problem sein denke ich. Notfalls musst du deinen Rahmen mit einem runden Kunststoff Stück (Schraubendrehergriff) und einem Hammer eindellen. Einfach mal einbauen und ohne Luft in der Kammer voll einfedern. Dann kannst gut sehen ob es sich ausgeht.

@Mithras: Achtung! Ich hab kein ED sondern ein 2012 AM. Beim AM ist es sich ohne eindellen ausgegangen (siehe Threat etwas weiter vorne). Beim ED hab ich gelesen geht es sich um glaub ich 2mm nicht aus.


----------



## Eule- (22. Mai 2014)

@starzi Ah super!  Hab schon mal gesucht aber nichts gefunden. Oh nein ich dachte du hast ein slide ed 
Hatte vor kurzem einen Plus da, konnte aber keine Buchsen einpressen da er nur zum testen war wies passt.  Was denkt ihr wieviel mm zum voll eingefedert sein fehlen? Hab ihn nicht mit totaler kraft komprimiert

@Beaumont mach ich!  Dämpfer sollte nächste Woche kommen 



Rahmen eindellen kommt für mich leider nicht in Frage. Kennt sich jm ein wenig mit exzentrischen Dämpfer Buchsen aus?  Könnte man damit nicht noch 1mm ca gut machen?


----------



## Mithras (22. Mai 2014)

Hmm jemand noch ne Idee zu Alternativen .. ?.. X-Fusion Vector wäre sicher auch nett... aber halt der Platz ^^


----------



## Eule- (22. Mai 2014)

alternative wäre radon den rahmen um die ohren zu hauen, dass die nicht an sowas gedacht haben


----------



## starzi (22. Mai 2014)

Eule- schrieb:


> @starzi Ah super!  Hab schon mal gesucht aber nichts gefunden. Oh nein ich dachte du hast ein slide ed
> Hatte vor kurzem einen Plus da, konnte aber keine Buchsen einpressen da er nur zum testen war wies passt.  Was denkt ihr wieviel mm zum voll eingefedert sein fehlen? Hab ihn nicht mit totaler kraft komprimiert
> 
> @Beaumont mach ich!  Dämpfer sollte nächste Woche kommen
> ...



Einfedern tut er so weit dass der Gummiring ab springt also bis ca 1mm vor der Kante. Siehe link: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/11124520

Mit exzentrischen Buchsen sollten angeblich sogar 2mm möglich sein. Ist ne Bastlerei aber wennst wen kennst der eine Drehbank und Ständerbohrmaschine hat sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Eule- (22. Mai 2014)

starzi schrieb:


> Einfedern tut er so weit dass der Gummiring ab springt also bis ca 1mm vor der Kante. Siehe link:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/11124520
> 
> Mit exzentrischen Buchsen sollten angeblich sogar 2mm möglich sein. Ist ne Bastlerei aber wennst wen kennst der eine Drehbank und Ständerbohrmaschine hat sollte das kein Problem sein.



Kenne nur über umwege jemanden, mir wäre der shopliche weg lieber, oder gibts hier welche im IBC die das gerne machen würden?


----------



## Eule- (22. Mai 2014)

Habe mir jetzt für 15,95 + 1,45 versand zwei buchsen mit exzentrischer bohrung bei ebay machen lassen. er meinte ich kann so den dämpfer pro buchse um 1,8mm versetzen, evtl auch eine überlegung für euch wert.  Mittwoch sollte alles kommen dann kann ich berichten


----------



## Eule- (3. Juni 2014)

Habs jetzt drin, passt super mit den Buchsen und läuft besser als der Fox


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. Juni 2014)

Mithras schrieb:


> Ums Arsch***en .. oO .. der passt ja mal sauber rein ...
> 
> Sollte eigentlich gleich sein, da Dämpfer EBL identisch, nur der Hub ist anders... schaut aber auch immer so aus, als wäre beim AM der Drehpunkt der Wippe etwas tiefer am Rahmen angebracht .. kann aber auch auf Fotos wegen verschiedener Rahmengrößen täuschen..
> 
> Aber eigentlich war es bei den älteren Am = 200x51mm ED = 200x54mm


AM= 190/51  ED= 200/57


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (3. Juni 2014)

Uii Bodo himself?! .. Danke für die Info.. bekomme die Tage einen DHX5.0 Air, mal sehen wie gut der ohne das blaue Rädel am Piggy in ein 2010er ED Größe "M" passt. Der aktuelle X-Fusion hat ein gutes Ansprechverhalten könnte aber progressiver sein..


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. Juni 2014)

Mithras schrieb:


> Uii Bodo himself?! .. Danke für die Info.. bekomme die Tage einen DHX5.0 Air, mal sehen wie gut der ohne das blaue Rädel am Piggy in ein 2010er ED Größe "M" passt. Der aktuelle X-Fusion hat ein gutes Ansprechverhalten könnte aber progressiver sein..


Hoffe du weist der DHX kommt gegen das Unterrohr. das blaue Rädel ist für den A-----. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Mithras (3. Juni 2014)

Ein Bekannter hat einen in seinem 2011er ED unter gebracht, ohne das er am Unterrohr anschlägt. Ich baue den Dämpfer mal ein und teste. Bilder folgen..


----------



## Beaumont (3. Juni 2014)

Eule- schrieb:


> Habs jetzt drin, passt super mit den Buchsen und läuft besser als der Fox


Danke für die Info!
Kannst du bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Bilder davon machen?
Und welche Buchsen sind das?


----------



## Eule- (14. Juni 2014)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> Kannst du bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Bilder davon machen?
> Und welche Buchsen sind das?



Habe dort nur eine exzentrische Buchse drin, da die zweite falsche Maße hatte. Bin den Dämpefr aber so schon unter Vollast gefahren und er ist auch soweit schon durchgewesen, dass das rote Gummi nichtmehr auf der Kolbenstange war.


----------



## bed (12. August 2014)

Moin,

erledigt

Gruß

Bed


----------



## erkan1984 (19. August 2014)

hi,
würde meinen originalen RP23 gegen einen CTD tauschen, sollte ich gleich den Tune usw. mit ändern?


----------



## drfloyd (28. August 2014)

So den hab ich jetzt mal verbaut mit einer 600lbs Feder. Werd mal sehen wann ich denn mal ordentlich im Gelände (wohne und Köln) testen kann ;-) Urlaub in Hintergelmm ist leider schon vorbei und da bin ich mit dem RP23 unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (31. August 2014)

schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (2. September 2014)

Hallo,
aus aktuellem Anlass starte ich mal ein kleines Round-UP über das verbauen eines Monarch Plus RC3 im Radon Slide ED160.
wer was beitragen kann möge sich gerne Angesprochen fühlen.
Fakt ist es wird knapp, bzw. passt gar nicht.
Abhilfe:
-Rahmen eindellen, kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
-exzentrische Buchsen: 
Frage, eigentlich reicht ja die untere Buchse exzentrisch auszuführen, der Dämpfer rutscht nach oben/hinten (halb 11 Uhr)
die Obere kann ja eigentlich bleiben, oder passiert da etwas.
danke für eure meinung.
vg


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (2. September 2014)

Wenn überhaupt, dann brauchst du zwei exzentrische buchsen die den Dämpfer komplett nach oben bringen. Aber selbst dann halte ich das fur relativ unmoglich, da der ausgleichsbehalter sehr groß ist. Aber versuch macht klug. Meim tipp ist ein 216er monarch r mit m/m. Den fahre ich aktuell mit 170er lyrik rc2dh und angleset 1,5°. Dadurch wird das slide zum mini freeride bike und macht höllisch spass. Es is leicht, saumäßig agil und extrem schnell + wendig.


----------



## Beaumont (2. September 2014)

??? Eule hat doch weiter oben schon ein Bild vom Monarch+ gepostet mit einer exzentrischen Buchse wo sich das ausgeht!
Zweite exzentrische oben bewirkt eher wieder eine Kollision meiner Meinung nach?!


----------



## Beaumont (7. September 2014)

Hier mein selbst aufgebautes Slide ED, endlich fertig!
Ein Monarch+ würde dem Bike noch ganz gut stehen...


----------



## erkan1984 (12. September 2014)

wen es interessiert:
Slide ED 160 20" + RockShox Monarch Plus Debonair
PASST! Ist sogar noch Platz, ca. 5mm vom AGB zum Unterrohr


----------



## ~joe~ (12. September 2014)

Magst mal Foto im komplett komprimierten Zustand machen!?
Also Luft raus und dann komplett einfedern lassen.
Das wäre echt super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (12. September 2014)

gerne


----------



## Beaumont (16. September 2014)

@erkan1984 
Danke fürs Foto!
Sieht sehr gut aus!
Haben die da jetzt was geändert an dem Gehäuse oder passt der alte auch?
Hast du einen 200x57 High Volume mid tune?
Hast du ansonsten alle Teile vom Fox übernommen, also Buchsen usw. ?


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (21. September 2014)

wenns soviele neue Bilder gibt, da lade ich auch mal meinen aktuellen Aufbau hoch


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (2. Oktober 2014)

Hab gestern einen 216x63 monarch plus testweise ins rad gebaut. Passt 1a.
Beide buchsen waren exzentrisch und nach unten gedreht. Werde mir also auch einen Monarch plus zulegen


----------



## Icetiger212 (2. Oktober 2014)

Milchbubi1987 schrieb:


> wenns soviele neue Bilder gibt, da lade ich auch mal meinen aktuellen Aufbau hoch



Was hast du da für Bremsscheiben größe drin?


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (2. Oktober 2014)

220er


----------



## ~joe~ (2. Oktober 2014)

Milchbubi1987 schrieb:


> Hab gestern einen 216x63 monarch plus testweise ins rad gebaut. Passt 1a.
> Beide buchsen waren exzentrisch und nach unten gedreht. Werde mir also auch einen Monarch plus zulegen



216x63? is das eigentliche Maß nich 200x57...
Schlägt der AGB da nich an? Könntest da vieleicht mal nen vom voll komprimierten Zustand machen?
Und wie verändert sich durch den Umbau der Federweg und die Geometrie?Also Lenk-, Sitwinkel etc.?

Eventuell könntest du, @BODOPROBST dich dazu mal äußern?!


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (3. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal der komprimierte Dämpfer.


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (3. Oktober 2014)

Dämpfer ausgefahren

Sorry wegen doppelpost, aber ging grad über das handy nicht anders :/


----------



## Icetiger212 (5. Oktober 2014)

Milchbubi1987 schrieb:


> 220er


Rahmen und Gabel zugelassen dafür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh80 (28. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute,
Hab mir jetzt alle Beiträge durchgelesen, aber gecheckt hab ich es trotzdem nicht.
Hab nen slide 160 ED von 2010 in 16".
Monarch plus 200/57 passt nur mit Delle und/oder mit anderen Buchsen?
Korrekt?
Wie sieht es denn mit dem 216/63 Dämpfer aus?  sowohl plus als auch normal.
Passt der oder muss ich da was am Rahmen etc. ändern.?


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (28. Januar 2015)

Monarch plus passt in 216mm bei 18zoll mit veränderter unteren aufnahme, mit oder ohne exzentrische buchsen und ohne delle im Rahmen.


----------



## Floh80 (28. Januar 2015)

Müsste ich für nen "normalen" monarch in 216 auch die Aufnahme verändern?
Woher weiss ich wo das Loch zu bohren ist?

Gruss


----------



## Eule- (28. Januar 2015)

Floh80 schrieb:


> Müsste ich für nen "normalen" monarch in 216 auch die Aufnahme verändern?
> Woher weiss ich wo das Loch zu bohren ist?
> 
> Gruss


Nichts bohren bitte!
Hab mir auf ebay für 20€ das Paar exzentrische Buchsen machen lassen. Hab die Untere (die Kurze) genommen und verbaut. fahre so seit Mai 2014!


----------



## Floh80 (28. Januar 2015)

Mit welchem Dämpfer? 
Hast du da noch nen link wo es die Buchsen gibt?


----------



## Floh80 (28. Januar 2015)

Bzw. Wie uns was genau hast du geordert?


----------



## Eule- (28. Januar 2015)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Dampferbuchs..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item4ae3db2c7f bitteschön
so rum gedreht, dass die bohrung nach oben zeigt. also so, dass der dämpfer höher im frame steht


----------



## Floh80 (28. Januar 2015)

Welchen Dämpfer hast du eingebaut?


----------



## Eule- (29. Januar 2015)

Debon Air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh80 (29. Januar 2015)

Schon klar, 200/57 oder 216/63?


----------



## Eule- (1. Februar 2015)

Dann frag nach dem Einbaumaß  200*57


----------



## michael66 (29. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen ich möchte das Thema Stahlfederöldämpfer mit Agb für ein 2010 slide ed 160 nochmal aufgreifen,ich hab ja jetzt schon Fotos vom dhx 3,dhx air bzw van Dämpfer gesehen,ging das auch ohne exzentrische Buchsen?ich möchte gern einen dhx 4 einbauen,kann mir jemand sagen ob das passen könnte?vielen Dank.
Mfg Michael


----------



## Icetiger212 (30. April 2015)

Sollte passen. Hab damals einen dhx 5.0 drin gehabt...
Fahr aber mttlerweile kein slide mehr...


----------



## michael66 (30. April 2015)

Danke dir Icetiger212 ,wollte es nur mal vorher abkären bevor ich den Dämpfer kaufe,dann werd ich das mal ausprobieren.
LG
Michael


----------



## michael66 (13. Mai 2015)

Ich wollte mal kurz nachtragen das ich den DHX 4 eingebaut habe und es nicht wirklich passt,da ich eine sehr harte Feder fahre und auf der Kolbenstange einen recht dickes Endanschlagsgummi drauf habe wird es wohl nicht zu einer Delle kommen aber ich würde es nicht empfehlen und auch wieder auf den RP 23 umrüsten.
Mfg
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (14. Mai 2015)

Womit stößt er an?


----------



## michael66 (15. Mai 2015)

Mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter ans Unterrohr,ich dachte auch das es ohne die Bottomoutkammer also das blaue Rad passen könnte aber leider gings nicht,naja dann doch wieder RP 23.


----------



## Icetiger212 (16. Mai 2015)

Hast du den alten Slide Rahmen? Weil bei mir hatte ich nicht mehr so viel hub frei wenn ich komprimiert hab.


----------



## michael66 (16. Mai 2015)

Das ist der 2010 slide ed 160 und so ist er ja noch nicht komplett eingefahren,da sitzt ja noch der dicke schwarze Gummiendanschlag auf der Kolbenstange wenn er komplett einfedert schlägt der Ausgleichsbehälter voll aufs Unterrohr.


----------



## Icetiger212 (17. Mai 2015)

Ich sehe du hast n coil rein. Ich hatte damals n air drin und der passte perfekt.


----------

